# Would You Bring Your Dog To A Home And Garden Show Exhibit



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I would bring my male Dutchie. He is a social boy particularly with kids.

I wouldn't consider bringing my "BITCH" (pun intended) Dutchie MOFO. She ain't nice!!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Attn. Harry - I didn't make her that way. She is just a born DICK!:smile:


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I take my boys everywhere. Just today Indy went with me to an AQHA horse show in Lake St Louis. We sat on the bleachers on the aisle watching a couple of classes. Indy sat politely as cowboys in spurs rattled by, people walked by with plates of hamburgers and cheese loaded fries, several dogs on and off lead trotted by -some stopping to take a friendly sniff, kids of all ages with some giving him a pat on the head. Zak is no different. I have had children come up and give him a big hug and he sits very quiet and lets them. He has not been raised with children and rarely sees one. I take them everywhere and use each place to train them even if it is just to sit or down at my feet. I think it all helps when I take them in a show ring.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I would run it by the PR division of the K9 branch of the community liason sub committee of the legal ops policy think tank first.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

vicki dickey said:


> I take my boys everywhere. Just today Indy went with me to an AQHA horse show in Lake St Louis. We sat on the bleachers on the aisle watching a couple of classes. Indy sat politely as cowboys in spurs rattled by, people walked by with plates of hamburgers and cheese loaded fries, several dogs on and off lead trotted by -some stopping to take a friendly sniff, kids of all ages with some giving him a pat on the head. Zak is no different. I have had children come up and give him a big hug and he sits very quiet and lets them. He has not been raised with children and rarely sees one. I take them everywhere and use each place to train them even if it is just to sit or down at my feet. I think it all helps when I take them in a show ring.



I'm not sure I could sit passively with burgers and fries rumbling past me.:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Both of mine live in the house. Both have "house manners". Both are affectionate, especially the female, with family members. Both are in control (other than when we were all adapting to my loss of speech). We had some very difficult incidents during that period.

But the female would not be happy to tolerate any type attention from strangers. She would accept it if I forced her, but she would be miserable.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

If the event allowed dogs, and they wouldn't get in the way of what I wanted to do, I would bring either or both of my dogs. They're both fine with people and can do a polite meet and greet with other dogs. If I'm standing around, the Dutchie will get bored and lie down, but my Mali never seems to chill they way she does. I just keep him busy with obedience.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

No. But it has nothing to do with my dogs. I have severe temperament problems and don't like the attention that people give me when I have the dogs at events like those.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

I've brought my cattle dog to conventions that have drunk people in giant animal costumes trying to hug him...so a home and garden show? He'd be fine, he loves going with me to events and hanging out under my table while I sell stuff...he will lay under the table invisible and likes watching people go by.

My malinut is learning the skill of public training however he's social and is learning to be very balanced in public. We're still doing a bit of "untraining" with stranger interaction but I think if I could do a smaller event first he'd be okay...he would lay under the table as well but would be more interested in greeting people who wanted to greet him....

If it was an event focused around greeting them it would be different, they're not the "right" dogs that would enjoy hours of petting by strangers...


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> No. But it has nothing to do with my dogs. I have severe temperament problems and don't like the attention that people give me when I have the dogs at events like those.


Couldn't have said it better myself!

"What kind of dog is that?"

"My dog Poofy does the cutest things!"

"Does your dog bite?"

"One time, Poofy barked and I couldn't figure out why. Then sixteen hours later, I realized it was because I had left the oven on. She's so smart!"

What's your dog trained to do?"

"Poofy gets upset sometimes when I leave her home for too long and pees on the carpet. When I tell her she's a bad girl and rub her nose in it, she gets mad at me and will find my favorite shoes and chew them up. Then I have to find a new pair of favorite shoes."

"What kind of dog did you say that was again? A Belgian Malomar?"

"Poofy, Poofy, Poofy ...blah, blah, blah, blah, blah ..."

UGH!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Lmao, Ariel one of the guys on the PD always talks about my "malomars"! That's an improvement though, for two years he called them "Belgian malamutes".

I have two I could take places like that reliably.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee those burgers and fries had my attention until they were out of sight. Indy had his nose in the air enjoying the aroma. And okay I admit we went thru a McDonalds drive thru on the way home. And yes I shared the fries with Indy.

Funny at the horse show today not one person bothered me with Indy or my daughter with her rott puppy
Maggie. But Saturday at an AKC conformation show sitting ringside with Indy I had any number of people asking me his name, can I pet him?, how old is he and how big will he get plus a guy with a video camera that asked to take pictures of him. Why would he want a video of my dog? I found out later the show was televised and cameramen were roaming getting interest shots but I have no idea if Indy made the news clip. I dont mind the questions as I am proud of my dogs and I love the breed and it is a great time to tell people honestly what these dogs are about and how it is to live, train and love them.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oooh, I want a Belgian Malamute! :-D

I have to bring my selectively social male to those things because that's where the national level dock diving events tend to be (boat shows, Cabela/Bass Pro kinds of events, county fairs, etc). He usually puts up with it okay, though if a large group surrounds him ("because he's sooooo pretty!" :roll::roll::roll, I tend to duck out. If people let him approach first and he's not right about to go on the dock, petting is usually okay, but he does not like people, especially women, right in his face. He probably also senses my irritation at being asked by the often drunk spectators countless times if he's a GSD mix or a Mal-Annoy or a police dog or whatever when we just got off the dock, even though they announce his breed over the loud speaker like 30 seconds earlier. I could probably put a TDI on him (has his CGC and TT), but he does not have the temperament to do therapy work and really enjoy it.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee, No. I would not bring my dog. Because I do man events, like gun shows, hockey games, and river boat gambling cruises

If I had a dog at a home and garden show....I would question my sexuality.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

If I am going somewhere that allows dogs then I can bring any of my three.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Lee, No. I would not bring my dog. Because I do man events, like gun shows, hockey games, and river boat gambling cruises
> 
> If I had a dog at a home and garden show....I would question my sexuality.


Don't they have John Deere tractors and mowers and stuff at those things? I would love to bring my dogs to a hockey game though.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Don't they have John Deere tractors and mowers and stuff at those things? I would love to bring my dogs to a hockey game though.


 
LOL I can see it now, guys in big padded costumes swinging sticks around and getting physical. That could be interesting 

I take my dogs pretty much anywhere they are allowed, and they are fine. Some are more social then others but all know how to behave appropriately in social settings, wether it's just being indifferent or being outgoing depends on the dog.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Don't they have John Deere tractors and mowers and stuff at those things? I would love to bring my dogs to a hockey game though.


If you want to see proper tractors you need to go to an agricultural show. Plenty of manly equipment there that you can try out LOL and sheepdog trials too.

No I wouldnt take my dogs to a HAGS. They are all social, friendly and well behaved enough, but if I was going which is highly unlikely, I would be going to find out specific information and would like to be free of dogs for once.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sara Waters said:


> If you want to see proper tractors you need to go to an agricultural show. Plenty of manly equipment there that you can try out LOL and sheepdog trials too.
> 
> No I wouldnt take my dogs to a HAGS. They are all social, friendly and well behaved enough, but if I was going I would be going to find out specific information and would like to be free of dogs for once.


Yeah, I know the BIG tractors are at the ag shows and the county fairs, but the mowers and the little tractors (like what people might use to push mulch around with, if they were so inclined) might be there. Don't know though, never been. Not super into gardening other than a few plants here and there. That being said, I am going to try my hand at some meat chickens this spring, so we'll see how that goes. I bet the dogs will appreciate butchering day.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

conventions here are all indoors...only service dogs allowed....lots of garden shows tho, and they are outside and i bring my dog all the time just to watch the vendors worry that he's gonna pee on their expensive flower exhibits 

i get a real kick (not) out of people who have never met your dog but walk up and tell you "exactly" where they will "love" to be petted, kneaded or scatched", and i have heard some really really weird theories 

- was almost mature when i got him, but i have never found a "sweet spot" on this dog and as far as i'm concerned he doesn't get any satisfaction out of being petted, and has never come up to me or any of his friends and requested any petting...that's just the way he is ... and he's never licked a face either unless there's food between the lips (my wife) 
- he now tolerates handling tho w/ no bad reactions .... on some occasions i will have kids or other people stroke him just so they can feel how soft his fur is .... about 30 secs max than i take their hand off and they gottta "pay him" with a treat 

only dog i've ever had like this, and altho i give him rubdowns and a massage every now and then he still doesn't show much of a positive response to that either.
...i'm curious ..... any of you out there had this type of dog ?


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Yeah, I know the BIG tractors are at the ag shows and the county fairs, but the mowers and the little tractors (like what people might use to push mulch around with, if they were so inclined) might be there. Don't know though, never been. Not super into gardening other than a few plants here and there. That being said, I am going to try my hand at some meat chickens this spring, so we'll see how that goes. I bet the dogs will appreciate butchering day.


LOL I was just pointing James in the direction of more manly pursuits regarding shows.

I have chicken runs and keep meaning to get layers, but balk at the extra work especially leaving them when I go trialing. Lots of foxes and intense heat to deal with.

Not sure about meat chickens, I dont actually think I could chop their heads off or wring their necks, which sounds bizarre coming from someone that has had to shoot sick sheep.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The way I do it is hold them in my left arm and grab and twist the neck with my right hand, then hang them upside down to cut their throat. Or can just cut off the head. So I've slaughtered them before, just not raised them personally. I haven't done it in some time, but I also have both pet rats and snake food rats (out of the same litter if I breed them), so I can be appropriately emotionally detached when the time comes. For the layers, you could probably could bribe a neighbor to come feed for a day or two with promise of some eggs. There are all sorts of cool do it yourself designs for making your own feeders out of big plastic buckets and such. Probably the water that'd be more critical, sounds like.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Of the 40 dogs we have here right now, there is about 5 that I would not trust at a big show like that, the other 35 I'd trust completely, but still wouldn't take them because I hate to talk to people about "what kind of dog is that"


----------



## Marlene Ferguson (Feb 1, 2012)

I would take either of my dogs if dogs were allowed at the show. They are very social and I enjoy being able to present positive rottweiler PR.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> The way I do it is hold them in my left arm and grab and twist the neck with my right hand, then hang them upside down to cut their throat. Or can just cut off the head. So I've slaughtered them before, just not raised them personally. I haven't done it in some time, but I also have both pet rats and snake food rats (out of the same litter if I breed them), so I can be appropriately emotionally detached when the time comes. For the layers, you could probably could bribe a neighbor to come feed for a day or two with promise of some eggs. There are all sorts of cool do it yourself designs for making your own feeders out of big plastic buckets and such. Probably the water that'd be more critical, sounds like.


Yes emotional detachment is important as chickens like rats can have distinct personalities. Fortunately I have too many sheep to get to know them well. 

My neighbours are too far away really and running big commercial farms so I would think looking after my chickens would be a low priority for them although they are nice and might. But you are right there are always solutions. Still dont think I could kill a chicken, not after watching a farmer I was working for when I was young decapitate his chooks. They ran around for a short while headless with blood spurting from the severed arteries, I was marginally horrified at the spectacle. Still ate the roast but the vision left a lasting impression.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> For the layers, you could probably could bribe a neighbor to come feed for a day or two with promise of some eggs. There are all sorts of cool do it yourself designs for making your own feeders out of big plastic buckets and such. Probably the water that'd be more critical, sounds like.


My feed container holds about a weeks worth of food for my chickens, same for their water container. Biggest thing would be the eggs, but frankly if I'm going to be gone for awhile I don't have a problem just throwing the eggs away when I get home, or feeding them back to the chickens. And they sure don't seem to be to worried about their nest boxes getting full LOL Usually though a neighbor is more than happy to come check in on them in exchange for whatever eggs they find.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

You "Chicks" need to get training those chickens! Socialize, socialize, socialize! You should be taking them to the Home and Garden shows, not leaving them home... Work them up to dog shows. Now that would be a good test for chicken temperament.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Tim Lynam said:


> You "Chicks" need to get training those chickens! Socialize, socialize, socialize! You should be taking them to the Home and Garden shows, not leaving them home... Work them up to dog shows. Now that would be a good test for chicken temperament.


LOL a friend of mine - her hens used to come and sit on her lap when she was relaxing in the garden. They really identify with a leader and they would scratch at the windows and hang around the back door if they saw her inside and they were out of their coop. They would follow her around the garden if she was gardening. Mind you she didnt have dogs.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Lee, No. I would not bring my dog. Because I do man events, like gun shows, hockey games, and river boat gambling cruises
> 
> If I had a dog at a home and garden show....I would question my sexuality.


Maybe the mutts would enjoy a night at a "GENTLEMAN'S CLUB" Mr Macho Man!:lol:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Tim Lynam said:


> You "Chicks" need to get training those chickens! Socialize, socialize, socialize! You should be taking them to the Home and Garden shows, not leaving them home... Work them up to dog shows. Now that would be a good test for chicken temperament.


 
LOL I'll leave that up to Francis, he trains his chickens for all sorts of stuff. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=frxOAYAcQKk

All mine do is follow us around, and a few can be held, petted, etc.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Lee, No. I would not bring my dog. Because I do man events, like gun shows, hockey games, and river boat gambling cruises
> 
> If I had a dog at a home and garden show....I would question my sexuality.


You must be close enough to be shakey then Sweet Cheeks. Too many lonely nights with the boys at sea maybe.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Attn. Harry - I didn't make her that way. She is just a born DICK!:smile:


 
:lol::lol::lol: Lee I am going to go and complain to the mods you shit starter. 

Just for the record I said most of the time not all the times its genetics or the handler hahhahahaha, I know there is some that are born that way. What I was trying to say is that certain people that know shit all about shit want to classify a breed or a bloodline and blame it solely on that, very few folks I know are man or woman enough to admit they have ****ed up :-o, anyway I got to PM the mods now on ya.:-#

Just for another record I would probally bring my current mal or whatever you want to classify it as to a home and garden thingy, but dont have to worry because I hate large crowds and people using me as a bumper toy for them to walk off and bounce off of:evil:


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Christopher Smith said:


> No. But it has nothing to do with my dogs. I have severe temperament problems and don't like the attention that people give me when I have the dogs at events like those.


Good one! I actually gave up bringing my dogs where they may be accosted by people because of what happened the last time...
I brought my puppy into a large pet supply store and a woman came up to me and asked if she could pet my puppy. I thought I was off to a good start because she was "asking"... I said sure...and told her how. Crazy lady squats down and pushes his behind down saying "Siiiit, SIT! sit!!!" I pulled him away, and said: "I told you you could pet him, not train him" That's just another reason to use the french commands, because he did a perfect "assis" and au pied away....wagging his tail, right out the door.\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Lee I am going to go and complain to the mods you shit starter.
> 
> Just for the record I said most of the time not all the times its genetics or the handler hahhahahaha, I know there is some that are born that way. What I was trying to say is that certain people that know shit all about shit want to classify a breed or a bloodline and blame it solely on that, very few folks I know are man or woman enough to admit they have ****ed up :-o, anyway I got to PM the mods now on ya.:-#
> 
> Just for another record I would probally bring my current mal or whatever you want to classify it as to a home and garden thingy, but dont have to worry because I hate large crowds and people using me as a bumper toy for them to walk off and bounce off of:evil:


You might have to stand in line with that Mod complaint. I'm sure it ain't the first time someone bitched about me!!!!:grin:#-o


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

A definitive NO!

Not because of the dog but because all the stupid people I'd have to deal with.

"Oh, what beautiful boy he is".........yeah, yeah; whatever.

"Is he friendly? Does he bite? Can I pet him?'............Yeah he likes people ok. Yes he can and does bite on occasion. No, you can meet him but he doesn't like being pet that much even by me.
Various things happen during these kind of exchanges, sometimes even amusing but mostly just damn frustrating.

Invariably the next question is; what kind of dog is he? He's so handsome...........GSD.
"REALLY!!!!!!" "I've never seen a black one before!".....yeah yeah, they come out like that sometimes.

I've even had people tell me I was taken in by the breeder because GSD's don't come in black, he's got to be a mix of some kind. Probably lab.


Nah, if I went to see the expo. I wouldn't take either dog though both would do fine with the hubub, but I wouldn't.
I'd find it very tiresome.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I wouldn't consider bringing my "BITCH" (pun intended) Dutchie MOFO. She ain't nice!!!!


 
Yeh, I got that same problem. Sounds just like my DS. :roll:\\/ But I do take the 7 mo old GSD/DSx or the Aussie out in public.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You might have to stand in line with that Mod complaint. I'm sure it ain't the first time someone bitched about me!!!!:grin:#-o


Thats fine I can wait, but you got to return the favor, I dont want my numbers going down :-\":wink:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> A definitive NO!
> 
> Not because of the dog but because all the stupid people I'd have to deal with.
> 
> ...


I've never really experienced what many of the posters here have,,,,folks just keep back generally, either he must look too scary, or maybe it is me :-k


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

That might relate to another thread here somewhere that mentions how just very stupid and ignorant people are here in the USA Maggie.

Given the scenerio I would expect and enjoy the vast majority of people to either admire the dog from afar or ignoring the dog completely.
But way too many of the people at a function like that wouldn't be able to name even one country that started with the letter U.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Now that I think about it; that may be the next thing out of my mouth when the next person asks to meet my dog.
" Can you name a country that starts with the letter U?"


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea, but only while taking a page from Joby's book and slapping a giant metal basket muzzle on him. That way I'd be too busy laughing while people harassed me for bringing my vicious and unstable dog into the daylight. Nothing like added fuel to fire. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Now that I think about it; that may be the next thing out of my mouth when the next person asks to meet my dog.
> " Can you name a country that starts with the letter U?"


That is such a easy question.........UGOSLAVIA.:-D:-D:-D](*,)\\/:-\":roll:


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

You're a gway.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Hasn't that question already been covered about whatever?

Can you name a country that starts with U...........without google?

Can you Chad?


Your rejoinder rather reminds me of the holier than thou's that run around preaching about this or that while on the side hiring pretty boys off the street.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Uzbekistan, You Gander, You Crane, Unknown


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Hasn't that question already been covered about whatever?
> 
> Can you name a country that starts with U...........without google?
> 
> ...


Do you mean I'm not the first person to give a correct answer?#-o:-D


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

How many sides does a triangle have?

one, no none.......chuckle.


What is official religion of Israel........muslim tehe 


What countries are in the 'axis of evil'......germany......


.
.
.

Too funny.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

How many kidneys does a person have ? One :-D


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Yea, but only while taking a page from Joby's book and slapping a giant metal basket muzzle on him. That way I'd be too busy laughing while people harassed me for bringing my vicious and unstable dog into the daylight. Nothing like added fuel to fire. :twisted:


EXCELLENT!!!! Nobody sends their toddlers to go hug Hannibal Lechter... LOL


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

You guys mean there's better questions I should ask before I allow someone to meet my dog?
Like:
how many sides does a triangle have?
how many kidneys to we have?
how do you spell Uzbekistan?


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Touchy touchy. Did I hit a nerve? Tell you what, I'll tell you another if you can tell me three things.

What did Tennessee?
What did Idaho?
What did Dela wear?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Still can't come up with anything that starts with U?

Jeez, point in fact.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Chad Sloan said:


> Touchy touchy. Did I hit a nerve? Tell you what, I'll tell you another if you can tell me three things.
> 
> What did Tennessee?
> What did Idaho?
> What did Dela wear?


Uncanny and Uneccessary Chad.


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess the States aren't your area of expertise. Are you from the United Kingdom? You seem to have an excellent grasp of the English language.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

U used google didn't you Chad. How else would you come up with United Kingdom?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Whatta say we get the conversation back to dogs within a heavily populated public square.

I'm not really interested in conversing with someone born yesterday.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

... deleted ....


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Nah, let's just make a big hole in the ground.
Put the hose into the oil lake left behind.


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

What a nice little tea party you two are having.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

From home and garden to armageddon, tehe.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> ... But way too many of the people at a function like that wouldn't be able to name even one country that started with the letter U.


And that would include people from the U.S., too. :lol:


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Some could probably find the United Arab Emirates on a map.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ... deleted ....


As much as I like controversy and free speech - I side with the mods on this one lol.


----------



## john chester (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxyISsA0Oh0


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> As much as I like controversy and free speech - I side with the mods on this one lol.


Me too!!!!\\/


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

john chester said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxyISsA0Oh0


Eff you you mongrel cur when I'm a millionaire I'm going to a home and garden show and buying a whole bunch of fancy crap you aren't allowed touch, including a set of delicate feelings and all that one's gonna cost me is your right to say what you want.


----------



## john chester (Apr 20, 2009)

End up like a dog that's been beat too much.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Yea, but only while taking a page from Joby's book and slapping a giant metal basket muzzle on him. That way I'd be too busy laughing while people harassed me for bringing my vicious and unstable dog into the daylight. Nothing like added fuel to fire. :twisted:


no metal baskets here LOL...but not a bad idea...


----------

